# Visiting the US?



## NotHuman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi

Not sure if I can publish my own url yet (must read the rules of this website more carefully), but I have a warning for anyone who expects the US Immigration system to be consistent and without corruption.

My website is nohumanity.com. I would sincerely suggest you visit it (and read 'My Story') regardless of your intentions - whether you go as a tourist, on business, to study, etc.

The salient point is that the system is intransigent. It is unforgiving and can be cruel and arrogant.

While many people may not have a problem visiting the US, the immigration system does tend to 'jump on' those people whose credentials are not 100%. Any excuse to make your life a misery, in other words.

If you think the Americans will be understanding and helpful, not so. In fact, sometimes downright evil and corrupt. Of all the immigration officials I have met in my life, the Americans tend to be the most bloody-minded.

While 911 is often used as an excuse for the bad treatment of innocent travellers to the States, it is no justification for giving immigration officials so much power they can quite literally wreck your life in the space of a few hours. In fact, a significant number of Americans hate the Brits. If they also work in the immigration system, you are on thin ice.

There is also nobody in the immigration system, or anyone in any other office of authority (including the White House) who will give a damn if you have been mistreated. Once you are a victim, that is it.

So please be warned. Fall foul of these people and they will chew you up and spit you out - and nobody in the US or the *UK administrations will give a damn.

*Re: My letters to the Foreign Office. Have been told regular protests are made to Homeland Security (HS) about the mistreatment of UK tourists to the US. They just tell the Brits it is their country and they can do as they please - injustice or not. So much for our 'special relationship'.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

*Tiresome*



NotHuman said:


> Hi
> 
> Not sure if I can publish my own url yet (must read the rules of this website more carefully), but I have a warning for anyone who expects the US Immigration system to be consistent and without corruption.
> 
> ...


To be honest I think this is getting tiresome.

Yes you have had a bad experience, maybe your fault, maybe not.

However I do believe in the special relationship. I have travelled to the USA around 40 times in the past 10 years. Immigration have been tough BUT FAIR.

I have dozens of American friends. My daughter is an American and God-willing one day I will take citizenship.

I am doing my best to follow all the USCIS instructions and taking advice from the forums. I make no assumptions and blame nobody else for my own mistakes.

The ONLY thing I have against the USA is the girl who made me a poor Frappuchino at Atlanta Airport. That is it.

Americans DO care, but they do not suffer fools gladly.


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

coolbadger said:


> To be honest I think this is getting tiresome.
> 
> Yes you have had a bad experience, maybe your fault, maybe not.
> 
> ...



OMG a bad frappuchino what is this world coming too, are you sure you asked for the right thing or was it because you are not american?


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

weelee said:


> OMG a bad frappuchino what is this world coming too, are you sure you asked for the right thing or was it because you are not american?


:ranger: Probably my inability to speak American! I am learning y'all.


----------



## NotHuman (Jul 10, 2009)

*No surprising*

The answers received so far just confirm my opinions on some parts of American society.

Nobody every breaks the law, everyone is perfect and never makes mistakes, and nobody ever loses their temper.

So I guess America is perfect. All that corruption and violence I read about, or see on the TV back here in the UK is obviously just propaganda. Foolish me for believing that such things could happen in such a wonderful, perfect country. And yes, the US does not tolerate fools gladly. Foolish me for thinking that I would receive fair treatment and not be blackmailed - which of course never happened because you are all so perfect.

Oh! And just for record, I knew when I married my ex-wife that we would have no future in the US. I knew because of her status she would have to leave the country. But it was the sacrifice I made at that time. Just a shame the UK Government is also a grovelling subservient second-stringer to the US and will not do anything positive to defend the rights of UK travellers to this country.

Penultimately, I would say with a degree of irony that I was allowed to visit the US on the VWP 5 times and spend all my money there - before I was stopped. Strange now that you've taken all my money and robbed me of my treasured possessions that you no longer want me. Is it because I'm not a millionaire, perhaps?

In closing I would say if you find this thread 'tiresome', don't answer it. Just carry on day-dreaming about your perfect society and ignore me.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

NotHuman said:


> The answers received so far just confirm my opinions on some parts of American society.
> 
> Nobody every breaks the law, everyone is perfect and never makes mistakes, and nobody ever loses their temper.
> 
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............................


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

If anyone wishes to continue any of the points raised here, use this thread...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...a/25587-corruption-us-immigration-system.html

While I'm happy for the subject to be discussed as long as it doesn't descend into purely personal insults, I'm not having it spread around multiple topics.


----------

